# What has he been eating?



## ekaterina1

Что он ел? Его рот грязный.

or

Что он ест? Его рот грязный.


----------



## Vadim K

Оба варианта возможны. Выбор того или иного больше зависит от контекста и привычки говорящего.


----------



## Sobakus

Английский вопрос подразумевает, что он уже не ест (или говорящий не видит, ест ли он).


----------



## Rosett

Можно сказать: "Что он съел?"


----------



## ekaterina1

Но английский вопрос подразумевает, что в момент вопрошания он может как есть, так и не есть?


----------



## rusita preciosa

Sobakus said:


> Английский вопрос подразумевает, что он уже не ест (или говорящий не видит, ест ли он).


I agree, I'd say, only *Что он ел?* fits here. Что он ест? would be What is he eating?


Rosett said:


> Можно сказать: "Что он съел?"


That would be *What did he eat?*


----------



## Rosett

rusita preciosa said:


> That would be *What did he eat?*


С некоторым приближением, часто встречающемся в разговорной речи, смысл передаётся, тем не менее, верно.


----------



## Vadim K

ekaterina1 said:


> Но английский вопрос подразумевает, что в момент вопрошания он может как есть, так и не есть?



Present Perfect Continious в английском языке подразумевает, как и Present Perfect Simple, что действие началось в прошлом, и при этом действии или само продолжается в настоящем, или продолжаются его последствия. Отличие между этими двумя временами в том, что Present Perfect Continious делает упор на продолжительности действия, а Present Perfect Simple - на его результате. Поэтому Present Perfect Simple всегда выражает законченное действие, а в настоящее время продолжается только его последствия (He has eaten - "_Он поел (и он сыт)_" или "_Он съел (и его больше нет)_"), а Present Perfect Continious - действие, при котором неважно, закончилось оно само или нет. Важно - что оно 1) началось раньше, 2) длилось определенное время и 3)имеются определенные последствия в настоящем. Поэтому "_He has been eating_" может быть переведено как "_Он ел_", так и "_Он ест_".

В зависимости от контекста Ваш пример может быть переведен как "_Что он ел?_", так и "_Что он ест?_". А может и не иметь значения, какой из двух вариантов выбрать. Ведь, например, данная фраза "У Вашего ребенка всю эту неделю болит живот. [_Что он ест/Что он ел_] всю эту неделю?" в русском языке выражает одну и ту же мысль.


----------



## ekaterina1

Vadim K said:


> Present Perfect Continious в английском языке подразумевает, как и Present Perfect Simple, что действие началось в прошлом, но при этом действии на закончено, а или само продолжается в настоящем, или продолжаются его последствия. Отличие между этими двумя временами в том, что Present Perfect Continious делает упор на продолжительности действия, а Present Perfect Simple - на его результате. Поэтому *Present Perfect Simple всегда выражает законченное действие*, а в настоящее время продолжается только его последствия (He has eaten - "_Он поел и (он сыт)_" или "_Он съел (и его больше нет)_"), а Present Perfect Continious - действие, при котором неважно, закончилось оно само или нет. Важно - что оно 1) началось раньше, 2) длилось определенное время и 3)имеются определенные последствия в настоящем. Поэтому "_He has been eating_" может быть переведено как "_Он ел_", так и "_Он ест_".
> 
> В зависимости от контекста Ваш пример может быть переведен как "_Что он ел?_", так и "_Что он ест?_". А может и не иметь значения, какой из двух вариантов выбрать. Ведь, например, данная фраза "У Вашего ребенка всю эту неделю болит живот. [_Что он ест/Что он ел_] всю эту неделю?" в русском языке выражает одну и ту же мысль.


Спасибо.
По поводу выделенного: слышала, что с некоторыми глаголами Perfect Simple тоже может выражать незаконченное действие: live, study и статические.

Хороший пример контекста в последнем примере: действительно, в русском как будто среднего слова не хватает (между "ел" и "ест").


----------



## Vadim K

ekaterina1 said:


> Спасибо.
> По поводу выделенного: слышала, что с некоторыми глаголами Perfect Simple тоже может выражать незаконченное действие: live, study и статические.



Да, глаголы, которые не выражают "actions" или "happenings", не используются во временах Continious. Они называются "state", "non-continious" or "stative" verbs. Причем они не используются не только в Perfect Continious, но и во всех других временах Continious (Present, Past and Future).


----------



## Rosett

ekaterina1 said:


> в русском как будто среднего слова не хватает (между "ел" и "ест").


Есть такое слово:  "недоел".


----------



## ekaterina1

Rosett said:


> Есть такое слово:  "недоел".


это коннотация, не относящаяся ко времени) 
Скорее, это относится к аппетиту.


----------



## Vadim K

ekaterina1 said:


> Хороший пример контекста в последнем примере: действительно, в русском как будто среднего слова не хватает (между "ел" и "ест").



Скорее всего, это и не надо. Так как тогда можно будет расширять цепочку времен до бесконечности, так как даже философия не может определить, где заканчивается прошлое и начинается настоящее. Возникнет сначала среднее слово между "ел" и "ест", затем - среднее слово между "ел" и средним словом между "ел" и "ест" и т.д. Дополнительных выразительных средств как русского, так и английского языка достаточно, чтобы в процессе коммуникации люди поняли друг друга.


----------



## Rosett

ekaterina1 said:


> это коннотация, не относящаяся ко времени)
> Скорее, это относится к аппетиту.


Это ко времени тоже относится.
На вопрос: "Have you eaten?" можно ответить: "I have been eating."
По-русски диалог можно перевести так:
- Ты поел?
- Я ещё не доел.
(времени не хватило).

_Reverso_ даёт что-то похожее:
Вообще-то, я ещё _не доел_. I was actually _still eating_ that.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> На вопрос: "Have you eaten?" можно ответить: "I have been eating."
> По-русски диалог можно перевести так:
> - Ты поел?
> - Я ещё не доел.
> (времени не хватило).


Ваш английский пример незавершён, слабо понятен и примерно переводится как:
-Ты поел?
-Я ел.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Ваш английский пример незавершён, слабо понятен и примерно переводится как:
> -Ты поел?
> -Я ел.


Нормальный это пример, зря вы так.

Вы же поняли.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> Нормальный это пример, зря вы так.


Я затрудняюсь представить ситуацию, где намеренное несогласование времён/аспектов является нормальным употреблением. Может, в комедии как пародия глуховатой бабушки. Обычно же люди не отвечают голым процессом, когда их спрашивают о результате этого процесса.

Пример возможного употребления:
-Have you eaten?
-I have actually been eating just now, but I got a phone call.

-Ты поел?
-Я как раз ел, но мне тут позвонили.

Здесь Present Perfect Continuous подчёркивает незавершённость процесса.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Я затрудняюсь представить ситуацию, где намеренное несогласование времён/аспектов является нормальным употреблением. Может, в комедии как пародия глуховатой бабушки. Обычно же люди не отвечают голым процессом, когда их спрашивают о результате этого процесса.
> 
> Пример возможного употребления:
> -Have you eaten?
> -I have actually been eating just now, but I got a phone call.
> 
> -Ты поел?
> -Я как раз ел, но мне тут позвонили.
> 
> Здесь Present Perfect Continuous подчёркивает незавершённость процесса.


Можно перевести так, а можно иначе:

-Ты поел?
-Я не доел(, когда/как мне позвонили).

И тогда появляется "недостающий" глагол между *ел* и *ем*.


----------



## rusita preciosa

*Mod note:*
Please note that the original context is 
_Что он ел? Его рот грязный.
or
Что он ест? Его рот грязный._

Please feel free to open separate threads to discuss other uses or verbs есть, поесть, доесть etc...


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> Можно перевести так, а можно иначе:
> 
> -Ты поел?
> -Я не доел(, когда/как мне позвонили).
> 
> И тогда появляется "недостающий" глагол между *ел* и *ем*.


Главное, чтобы _have been eating_ не само по себе стояло, а перевод на вашей совести.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Главное, чтобы _have been eating_ не само по себе стояло, а перевод на вашей совести.


Данный перевод совершенно нормальный, и have been eating - тоже. ("What" из заголовка можно опустить, поскольку оно значимым не является для анализа времён.) Что, по вашему мнению, к нему необходимо присовокупить, чтобы оно не стояло само по себе? Оно и так не валится, и существует само по себе помимо учебников.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> Данный перевод совершенно нормальный, и have been eating - тоже. ("What" из заголовка можно опустить, поскольку оно значимым не является для анализа времён.) Что, по вашему мнению, к нему необходимо присовокупить, чтобы оно не стояло само по себе? Оно и так не валится, и существует само по себе помимо учебников.


Вы процитировали ответ на свой вопрос в своём предыдущем сообщении. Повторю: _I have been eating_ не может быть ответом на _Have you eaten?_, как _Я ел_ не может быть ответом на _Ты поел?_ Вы перефразируете русскую фразу, но утверждаете, что английская фраза употребима – это не так.


----------



## ekaterina1

Sobakus said:


> Вы процитировали ответ на свой вопрос в своём предыдущем сообщении. Повторю: _I have been eating_ не может быть ответом на _Have you eaten?_, как _Я ел_ не может быть ответом на _Ты поел?_ Вы перефразируете русскую фразу, но утверждаете, что английская фраза употребима – это не так.


Мне кажется может, ведь всегда нас окружает контекст. Можно, например, растерянно оглянуться на тарелку и снова взять телефон вместо дополнительной фразы "как раз...но мне тут позвонили" Контекст за нас договаривает.


----------



## Sobakus

ekaterina1 said:


> Мне кажется может, ведь всегда нас окружает контекст. Можно, например, растерянно оглянуться на тарелку и снова взять телефон вместо дополнительной фразы "как раз...но мне тут позвонили" Контекст за нас договаривает.


Дело в том, что спрашивающий и так понимает, что собеседник ел. Растерянные взгляды на тарелки ничего нового говорящему не говорят о том, поел его собеседник или нет, то есть собирается ли он доедать. Надо признать, однако, что это отличный способ вызвать раздражение у спрашивающего – ответить очевидным и умолчать вопрошаемое.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Повторю: _I have been eating_ не может быть ответом на _Have you eaten?_, как _Я ел_ не может быть ответом на _Ты поел?_


Да может, конечно, и даже безо всяких контекстуальных ограничений, а чисто само по себе.
Странно даже, что столь элементарный вопрос вызывает двоякое толкование.


----------



## ekaterina1

Я на самом деле встречала это время только в учебниках и на занятиях, контекстов пока недостаточно (то, что читаю и слушаю не содержит или почти не содержит PPC), так что приходится верить, но все равно сомнения гложут. Может, подскажете, где многообразие времен найти (тексты, аудио; поездки не предлагать)


----------



## rusita preciosa

*Mod note:
Insufficient context took the thread way far away from the original topic. The thread is not closed.*


----------

